# Issues with an external hard drive



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi All,

Yesterday I was watching a video that I had on my external hard drive when my cat jumped on me and it connected and disconnected while I was watching the show. Now, every time I plug it into the usb port, an error message tells me that there are errors and I need to run some sort of repair. I did that last night and again today and it has taken hours with nothing fixed. I tried to delete the folder with the program on it, but the system won't allow me to delete it saying that it can't find the source. Any suggestions as to what to do? :hair


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Be sure to let Oggie know.

USB has real challenges when there is a disconnection while the USB device is in use, even by an explorer window.

To get rid of the folder, use the Admin command prompt and RMDIR command. It may or may not help.


----------



## NELSELGNE (Nov 13, 2006)

Using a different USB port solves some problems.


----------



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

Sorry Harry, I know just enough about computers to get the dang thing started and do a few things. What do you mean the admin command prompt and the RMDIR? 

NELSELGNE, I have tried a couple different ports and even a couple different computers. I think that it messed up the movie file but I can't even delete it now.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

OK, first please don't use the word "program" in computerese unless you are referring to an executable file. You want to delete a video file.

Next, open to the "computer" or "my computer" icon on the desktop, or press the wavy four squares Windows key on the keyboard while pressing the e key. Windows e is a shortcut to the windows explorer that is the same as "my computer."

Find your external hard drive. It will have a letter next to it. I'll call it "Z" for example. Double click on the icon to open it up and you will find the exact name of the folder you want to delete. Write it down. (I'll use "BadVideo" as the example name.)

Command prompt - there are variations of it and where it is depending on the version of windows. Generally, go to "start" then "all programs" then "accessories" then "command prompt" You will be presented with a black window and flashing cursor.

Type in the drive letter of your external drive followed by a colon and press [Enter] Example
X: [Enter]
The prompt will change to Z: >
Then to delete the offending directory, type in
rmdir /s BadVideo
Type in the word "Exit" and press [Enter] to close the window.
That may be enough to remove the directory.

If it doesn't, try reopening the Command prompt by RIGHT-clicking on the icon and selecting "Run as administrator" and try the same thing. The administrator prompt has more capabilities than a regular command prompt.

I won't go into administrator more than that, because there is too much potential to create problems if you don't know what you are doing.

A post this all with a note that even removing the folder may not resolve the problems with windows whining. If there are other problems on the drive, it may need to be repaired for cross-linked files or a bad fat. If such is the case, get another external drive, copy off all the files you can to the new one, and _only then_ attempt to repair the original one. Repairs to a drive structure can commonly delete files or make them unusable.


----------

